# Come say hi to the new girl! (My introduction, and a vauge Haunt question.)



## reverendbink

I'm Whitney, and I just wanted to introduce myself.

Halloween has always been big with my family. Being that it's my birthday, I always know how to do it up right. With something of a background in film art direction and design myself, something of a costume and wardrobe department head in both film and theater with my sister, and several years working as talent for Knott's Scary farm between us both, I've got a large pool of ideas and creativity to put to use!

We've been doing haunts for several years now. (The amount of enjoyment I get out of my birthday seems to be linked in direct correlation to the amount of TOT's we make scream.)  

Most of our haunts have been small scale, with time and schedule conflicts, mostly. But this year I've got the time and the motivation to start really building up our repertoire of props and set dressing, as well as layouts, lighting, and themes. This year, with not much time left, I'm not entirely sure how big I'll be able to go, but I'm really using this year as a springboard for a phenomenal '09.

This place is amazing, by the way, I've already filled my head with all sorts of ghoulish plans!

(One side question...do any of you have ideas concerning a second story window facing a streetlamp? It's a perfect location on the house for a little extra spooky decor, but being that the streetlamp is only about 25' from the house and almost exactly parallel with the window, most things involving light/projection are pretty much useless, I should think. I'm not at all sure what to put in it that will look scary.)

Whew! Long intro!

Thanks for reading!


----------



## Joiseygal

Welome Whitney  You will love it here. At the moment I'm coming up blank for an idea with the street light, but I'm sure the members will have ideas for you. Enjoy the website!


----------



## reverendbink

Thanks!


----------



## Lilly

welcome Rbink....
you could do a silhouette in the window,
or if you can get to the outside part, a good spot to light up a spider.


----------



## rbrittigan

I'd look into making a PVC figure, cloaked & rig something to make it 'dash' across the window at random intervals (ropes / pulleys? Anyone?)
You could make it almost appear as if it's a shadow...
(place a white backdrop (sheet), have the figure pass in front of the sheet for the best contrast - it'll highlight the shadow / movement.) So it would go sheet / figure / window / light. 
Rob


----------



## Bloodhound

*Welcome*


----------



## SpookySteve

Welcome to the forum, always glad to have more enthusiastic talent.


----------



## DeathTouch

Welcome!


----------



## Terrormaster

Welcome aboard!


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

Nice to have you here Whitney!!


----------



## Doc Doom

Hello from one nubie to another. 

We have a similar situation with a second story window with shutters. I place two white ghost costumes on PVC frames near the window and place an oscillating fan behind them and both a black light and strobe on the floor in front of them. I open the louvers, but leave the shutter panels closed. 
From the sidewalk you get a real good glimpse of glowing, moving ghosts in the "haunted attic". 

Let us know what you decide on.


----------



## Tyler

Welcome!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Vlad

Welcome to the forum Whitney


----------



## Spooky1

Welcome Whitney from one Halloween baby to another. Isn't it fun to have a birthday you can share.


----------



## pyro

hello & welcome


----------



## Wyatt Furr

Howdy and Welcome


----------



## Fiend4Halloween

AAAAahhhh yea, another Cali haunter !! Welcome bink, you'll fit right in !


----------



## choman77034

From one new forum member to another.. WELCOME. This is THE place for all things haunt-related.


----------



## Hellvin

Hi Whitney...



reverendbink said:


> (One side question...do any of you have ideas concerning a second story window facing a streetlamp? It's a perfect location on the house for a little extra spooky decor, but being that the streetlamp is only about 25' from the house and almost exactly parallel with the window, most things involving light/projection are pretty much useless, I should think. I'm not at all sure what to put in it that will look scary.)


Perhaps a figure (silhouette) with glowing eyes in the window would be subtle but effective.


----------



## ubzest

I was thinking since you have good light there, why not make a figure look as if it's crawling up to your window on the outside or even creepier, crawling down away from your window. Use the light.


----------



## Parabola

Welcome to the Forums! Hope they are as good to you as they are to me!


----------



## Ghostess

Welcome to the forum!


----------



## Spookineer

Welcome!


----------



## Vlad

I was thinking the same thing UZ. Put something there that needs light on it. A static figure of a Vampire springs to mind, lol.


----------



## Dark Angel 27

welcome!


----------



## reverendbink

Lilly said:


> welcome Rbink....
> you could do a silhouette in the window,
> or if you can get to the outside part, a good spot to light up a spider.


Thanks!

And I'm thinking about putting a big spooky prop, but I'm not sure how easily accessible my window is from the outside. This is the first time I've ever lived in a two story place, so I don't have a ladder.


----------



## reverendbink

Cool idea! I'll have to mull that one over. 

Thanks!


----------



## The Bloodshed Brothers

Welcome
My brother and I had the same issues with overbearing steert lights.
If you check out http://www.skullandbone.com it might help
This is the famous Miss Rose Haunt. Hes known for his lighting and classy look.
Check out his 07 haunt he uses the street light to his advantage giving everything a warm amber color


----------



## RoxyBlue

Welcome, Rev - you share a birthday with Spooky1 (also a great Halloween enthusiast).


----------



## silcrest

Welcome aboard.

Silvia


----------

